# störe sind gegenwärtig sehr phlegmatisch



## alexander (3. Apr. 2009)

ich habe 8 __ störe in meinen teich und die bewegen sich meiner auffassung zur zeit sehr langsam und sind träge. ob das noch mit der winterperiode zu tun hat oder eine krankheit vorliegt. wasserwerte sind ok ,glasklares wasser, habe den filter über den winter laufen lassen, war vielleicht durch die umwälzung des wassers nicht in ordnung.störe sind ca.1m gross und der teich 18*12 m. wer kann mir hinweise geben? grüsse alexander


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  störe sind gegenwärtig sehr phlegmatisch*

Hallo Alexander und :willkommen

Fressen sie denn ? Und welche Wasserwerte hat dein Teich ?


----------



## alexander (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  störe sind gegenwärtig sehr phlegmatisch*

hallo uwe die störe fressen und die wasserwerte sind nach messung eines experten top


----------



## Christine (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  störe sind gegenwärtig sehr phlegmatisch*



alexander schrieb:


> ...messung eines experten...



Hallo Alexander,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen.

Und - kann Dir Dein Experte nicht sagen, was mit den Stören los ist?

Wenn unsere Stör- und Fischspezies Dir weiterhelfen sollen, musst Du Ihren schon genauere Angaben machen und dazu gehören die von Uwe angefragten Wasserwerte. Mit der Aussage "top" können sie nichts anfangen. Was für einen __ Goldfisch super ist, muss für einen Stör noch lange nicht gut sein.


----------



## stu_fishing (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  störe sind gegenwärtig sehr phlegmatisch*

Ich würde mir da aktuell noch keine Sorgen machen- es kann durchaus noch an den kalten Wassertemperaturen liegen. Meine Waxdick und Sterlets sind auch noch inaktiv, während die Hausen und baeriis bereits fleißig ihre Runden drehen.

Aber Wasserwerte/ Beibesatz und ähnliches wären doch interessant.
LG Thomas


----------



## holly1357 (3. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  störe sind gegenwärtig sehr phlegmatisch*

hi, 

da teile ich meine meinung mit stu_fishing. mein waxdick liegt auch ganz ruhig am boden. wobei mein waxdick hybrid zu hochtouren aufläuft, hat immer hunger und dreht fleißig seine runden. aber das sagt bei dem nichts, der war auch im winter beim zugefrohrenen teich immer am loch und hat nach futter gesucht.

die werden schon noch wach.... jetzt kommt der frühling


----------



## alexander (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  störe sind gegenwärtig sehr phlegmatisch*

hallo ich bedanke mich für die hinweise und bin auch wieder ein bischen optimistischer das alles gut wird. meine sorge wurde auch noch gestützt durch den verlust von 2 "40cm grossen welsen" die plötzlich tot waren. das lag sicherlich an den dauerbetrieb der filteranlage über den winter durch. grüsse von alexander


----------



## toschbaer (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  störe sind gegenwärtig sehr phlegmatisch*

Hallo Alex,


> ich bedanke mich für die Hinweise und bin auch wieder ein bisschen optimistischer das alles gut wird. Meine Sorge wurde auch noch gestützt durch den Verlust von 2 "40cm grossen Welsen" die plötzlich tot waren!! Das lag sicherlich an dem Dauerbetrieb der Filteranlage über den Winter durch. grüsse von alexander



Hmmm,
Ich möchte Dir Deinen Optimismus nicht nehmen, aber wenn Welse sterben(__ Katzenwels, gehe ich von aus, diese werden nicht größer als 40-45cm), dann ist irgendwas nicht in Ordnung: denn die halten doch so einiges aus; z.B. als ich vor zig Jahre den alten Teich umbaute, fand ich nach 3 Tagen 2 Welse im Schlamm  Ich wusste damals gar nicht, dass ich noch welche im Teich hatte!!  ...und was die alles so durch gemacht haben, dass will ich auch nicht alles erzählen!shock
Auf jeden Fall habe ich sie immer noch im alten Teich - werde sie aber bald verschenken!
Zu den Stören: ich habe ja auch welche und meine sind immer gut unterwegs  und suchen immer nach etwas Fressbarem.

 Diese Hybriden sind etwas lebhafter als der Waxdick oder der Baeri.
Habe sie den Winter durch gefüttert und Anfang Februar habe ich den Teich mal wieder gedüngt ( nicht so viel wie letztes Jahr, sondern nur 10 kg Naturkalk) Habe 2 Wochen später 10 kg Meersalz und 20 kg Kochsalz in den Teich gegeben und ich muss sagen, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Störe sich dort so wohl fühlen würden als ich das Salz in den Teich gegeben habe!!! Sie haben das Salz förmlich aufgefressen! (ich weiß: sie leben auch im Meer) 
Sie haben sich praktisch in das Salz gelegt; wohl weil sie nicht an solche Mengen gewöhnt sind.
Vielleicht solltest Du es mit den Salz mal probieren. Kauf Dir mal 30 kg Salz; es kostet nicht die Welt und verkehrt kannst du damit auch nichts machen!!
Kippe es so wie es ist in den Teich (natürlich nicht in die Pflanzen, denn das vertragen die nicht auf einmal  ),sondern in den Schwimmbereich der Störe.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## alexander (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  störe sind gegenwärtig sehr phlegmatisch*

hallo friedhelm, danke für die ratschläge.mit dem salz werde ich mal probieren.
grüsse alex


----------

